# Fuente simetrica con bateria



## carlosC (Nov 10, 2006)

aun soy nuevo en esto y quisiera saber si lo que dice este diagrama es verdad la alimentacion es de una batería de auto de 12v de corriente directa  y me dice que salen +/-6v.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola carlosC:

No es posible que de esa manera una batería de auto te proporcione una fuente simétrica de 12V, si observas tu circuito con detenimiento, verás que el pin 2 del regulador (Tierra), está conectado a la salida (+). El pin 3 (Salida) está conectado a tierra. Y el pin 1 (Entrada) está conectado a la entrada de voltaje.

Ahora, La batería tiene su salida (+) conectada a la entrada del regulador, y su salida (-) conectada directamente a la salida de regulación.
Entonces... Dónde se conecta la tierra?? (la "tierra" sólo significa un punto en común para la salida (-) de la batería en un diagrama, por cuestiones de espacio y facilidad en la lectura de los mismos).

Suponiendo que esta batería estuviera instalada en un automóvil, La terminal (+) es lal línea viva, y la terminal (-) está a tierra, sólo en automóviles europeos muy antigüos he visto la batería conectada al revés, y por lo tanto todo el sistema eléctrico).

Si a cualquier regulador de la familia LM78?? le quitas la conexión a tierra, pierde la referencia de la misma y por consiguiente no puede regular, enviando directamente el voltaje de entrada a la salida (en este caso 12V). Por lo que lo único que haría tu circuito sería quemar tu regulador.

Te dejo un link con información acerca de cómo conectar los Reguladores LM78?? y LM 79??.
Y uno de Fuente simétrica.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## carlosC (Nov 12, 2006)

ok gracias pero necesito una ke se alimente de los 12v de la bateria del carro si se puede verdad? ojala tengas un diagrama o kisiera saber ke tiene este de malo.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 13, 2006)

Proba con este, no es preciso pero o lo conectaría de esta manera   
Saludos


----------



## maracuchot (Dic 9, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> Proba con este, no es preciso pero o lo conectaría de esta manera
> Saludos



No es lo indicado, si te fijas en tu circuito el punto + de multimetro xmm1 este conectado en el punto (+) de la Bateria.
y el punto + del multimetro xmm2 esta conectado en el punto (-) de la bateria.:
x lo tanto te dara un voltaje -6 y el otro +6.: pero solo lo da por defecto. (osea x la forma q estas utilizando los multimetros para hacer la medicion)


----------



## alecmander (Dic 14, 2011)

maracuchot dijo:


> No es lo indicado, si te fijas en tu circuito el punto + de multimetro xmm1 este conectado en el punto (+) de la Bateria.
> y el punto + del multimetro xmm2 esta conectado en el punto (-) de la bateria.:
> x lo tanto te dara un voltaje -6 y el otro +6.: pero solo lo da por defecto. (osea x la forma q estas utilizando los multimetros para hacer la medicion)



Ese circuito funciona bien como fuente simétrica, tiene una masa flotante, obviamente que el circuito que alimenta esta fuente debe referenciarse a la masa flotante.
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 14, 2011)

la pregunta que mas me interesa saber ¿Que quieres alimentar? y a que potencia trabaja...


----------



## luisvc91 (Dic 14, 2011)

carlosC dijo:


> ok gracias pero necesito una ke se alimente de los 12v de la bateria del carro si se puede verdad? ojala tengas un diagrama o kisiera saber ke tiene este de malo.



Yo he probado este, pero con transistores bipolares normales no darlintong.
Funciona bastante bien, lo unico que tienes que tener en cuenta que se calienta mucho los transsitores.
Por lo demas lo puedes montar sin problemas.
Ah, el AO aguanta hasta +-18V, y no le pidas demasiada corriente, pues es un circuito no muy bueno, pero para practicar esta bien


----------



## jmhelectronico (Mar 29, 2012)

Mi idea era parecida... alimentar amplificadores operacionales a partir de una fuente de 24Vdc, lo único que me interesa es la tensión independientemente de la corriente que lleve. Es evidente que un A.O.se puede alimentar desde +-5V hasta +-18V pero mi idea es para un montaje serio. 

Éste circuito propuesto por  *capitanp*  podría valer como fuente simétrica?


----------



## jhoncxrlos (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola  la verdad  yo también  tengo una  duda  acerca de  eso de  usar  una batería para una fuente  simétrica  pero  con  salidas  de +-24   he  hice este  diseño no  se  si va ha funcionar por que  al  simularlo no  me sale  lo que  quiero


----------



## alvaro consuegra (Jun 21, 2012)

hola  puedo  hacer  un   pregunta


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola.

Sube tu circuito en Livewire (lo empácas con Winzip o Winrar).



Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: ¿Cuál es tu pregunta Alvaro?


----------

